# Problème de son qui coupe avec Airport Express



## k333 (2 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous !

J'aurais besoin de vos lumières.
Je viens d'acquérir une borne Airport Express (1ère génération) et je diffuse de la musique sur mon ampli via Itunes.

Le truc c'est que ça n'est pas stable le son se coupe qques secondes assez souvent.

- Je suis à environ 5 mètres et il n'y a aucun obstacle particulier.
- Je suis connecté sur mon réseau wifi en tant que client et j'utilise un Imac sous os 10.6.8 et toutes les maj sont faites.
- Le voyant de la borne est vert en permanence.
- Aucun souci concernant le débit wifi. 

Quelqu'un rencontre-t'il également ce problème et comment le régler ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## onmyplanet (2 Août 2012)

Bonjour,
J'ai eu le même soucis, j'ai redémarré ma box ( sfr ) une fois ma borne configurée  et tout est rentré dans l'ordre.


----------



## r e m y (2 Août 2012)

J'ai le même soucis parfois sans avoir jamais trouvé la cause.

Ca peut fonctioner des mois sans coupure et puis certains jours le son se coupe, puis revient, puis se coupe à nouveau...

J'ai essayé de réinitialiser la borne Airport Express, changer de canal WiFi, ... sans avoir trouvé de solution imparable (et comme c'est un problème aléatoire, pas évident de tester que telle ou telle solution l'a résolu)


----------



## k333 (2 Août 2012)

Hum pas très rassurant tout ça !
Je vais tenter effectivement de reset la borne + redémarrer ma box.

Merci pour vos réponses en tous cas.


----------



## wip (2 Août 2012)

Perso, avec une AppleTV, j'ai reussi à résoudre ce type de problème en changeant de canal Wifi  (je suis passé d'un débit de 0k-3M à 5M-7M).
Après selon les bornes qui s'activent ou pas autour de votre habitation, ce changemement neccessite peut-être des essais plus poussés pour trouver le canal qui fonctionnera 24/24h 



PS: Il y a des logiciels qui t'aideront à trouver les bons canaux à utiliser


----------



## k333 (2 Août 2012)

Merci Wip, j'avais déjà eu ce pb de canal avec ma box quand je suis passé en wifi...
Le signal était en dents de scie.

J'ai changé de canal et depuis je suis à 1,5 - 2 m/s...

Si j'avais un problème de canal, n'aurais-je pas aussi des problèmes de connexion avec Internet ?

En fait tu me suggères de changer à nouveau le canal de ma box, c'est ça ?


----------



## wip (3 Août 2012)

Exactement 

Il doit y avoir un réseau dans ton entourage qui interfère avec le tient.

Voici un utilitaire qui devrait t'aider.

En attendant, voici quelques explications glanées sur le net:

http://blogmotion.fr/systeme/optimiser-debit-wifi-canal-3858


----------



## Dthibault (3 Août 2012)

Pour les coupures, cela provient d'un débit réseau trop faible.
Cela peut venir soit d'un problème d'interférences, de distance ou interne à la carte WiFi de la borne.


----------



## k333 (3 Août 2012)

wip a dit:


> Exactement
> 
> Il doit y avoir un réseau dans ton entourage qui interfère avec le tient.
> 
> ...




ah oui !!! c'est exactement ça qu'il me faut ! Merci

Je n'ai pas encore de compte sur l'appstore par contre et on me demande mon # de carte bleue...
C'est une étape obligatoire pour créer son compte ?
je ne compte rien acheter online sur l'appstore en plus !


----------



## Dthibault (3 Août 2012)

Normalement, on peut créer un compte sur l'App Store sans carte bleue, je l'avais fais pour une amie il y a 1 mois environ.


----------



## wip (3 Août 2012)

k333 a dit:


> ah oui !!! c'est exactement ça qu'il me faut ! Merci
> 
> Je n'ai pas encore de compte sur l'appstore par contre et on me demande mon # de carte bleue...
> C'est une étape obligatoire pour créer son compte ?
> je ne compte rien acheter online sur l'appstore en plus !



Ca, je ne sais pas, je passe la main à ceux qui pourront te renseigner


----------



## r e m y (3 Août 2012)

En principe on n'a pas besoin de carte bancaire pour créer un compte lorsqu'on achète une application gartuite.

Un bouton "Aucun" devrait apparaitre sur la ligne représentant les différentes cartes bancaires
C'est ce "Aucun" qu'il faut sélectionner


----------



## k333 (3 Août 2012)

Bon je viens de récupérer Signal et effectivement le signal wifi est assez mauvais !

Ma box est dans un meuble en métal aussi... je pense que ça créé une interférence du signal wifi également.
Quelqu'un peut confirmer ?

Le bruit est à 14% quand la box est sortie du meuble.
Est-il possible de le réduire ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Dthibault (3 Août 2012)

Une box dans un meuble en métal, il faut absolument éviter.

Un ami qui a une Xbox dans le même genre de meuble est obligé de l'ouvrir pour que le WiFi passe.


----------



## wip (3 Août 2012)

Et Signal ne te propose pas de changer de canal ?. As tu toujours un débit en dents de scie ? As tu un utilitaire comme Menumeter pour vérifier ?


----------



## k333 (3 Août 2012)

*@ Dthibault* : ok merci ! 
mais c'est bizarre puisque je télécharge en wifi à 2Mo/sec avec la box dans le meuble...
ça me parait pas mal pourtant...

*@ wip : *si, j'ai effectivement essayé plusieurs canaux suite à mon test via "Signal". Je récupère Menumeter ce soir en rentrant pour regarder tout ça ! 

Par contre même quand je sors ma box de mon meuble en métal le signal n'est qu'a 65% avec vachement de bruit aussi, alors que j'ai utilisé le canal recommandé par Signal et que mon mac doit être seulement à 4-5 mètres de la box...

Peut être faudrait-il que je branche ma borne Airport express (qui n'est pas dans ou sous mon meuble métallique) en Ethernet sur ma box (je ne sais pas si c'est possible) pour que le flux de musique envoyé par mon Itunes soit fluide...

Putain c'est chiant ! :rateau:


----------



## wip (5 Août 2012)

k333 a dit:


> Peut être faudrait-il que je branche ma borne Airport express (qui n'est pas dans ou sous mon meuble métallique) en Ethernet sur ma box (je ne sais pas si c'est possible) pour que le flux de musique envoyé par mon Itunes soit fluide...
> 
> Putain c'est chiant ! :rateau:


 Ça, c'est e que j'avais fini par faire aussi histoire de bien optimiser aussi. Ça évite de faire un relais wifi


----------



## k333 (5 Août 2012)

Bon au final, après moult tests et changement de place de ma box, j'ai trouvé un canal où c'est pas trop mal...
La force du signal n'est que de 70% mais c'est le meilleur tous canaux confondus.

La bonne nouvelle c'est que la musique diffusée sur ma borne Airport ne coupe plus ! 
A la base c'était le problème ! Donc Welldone ! 

Merci à tous pour votre aide !


----------

